# Duboisis



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi all just some pictures of my duboisis





































sorry about the photos not very good with a camera


----------



## nene (Jan 5, 2008)

I also keep dubs. Nice fish! I love yours.
That tank seems big to me... The question is: How big?


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks its 6FT and around 300 litres


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

cugerg:

6 ft = 72" = 180 cm. ... and 300 litres = 80 gallons (approximately) (300 / 3.78 ).

That setup appears to be at least 18" (45 cm) front-to-back, and 18" (45 cm) to 24" (60 cm) top-to-bottom ...

So my math went something like ... 72" Ã- 18" Ã- 24" = 31,104 cubic inches ... 31,104 / 231 = 135 gallons (approximately) ... or ...
So my math went something like ... 72" Ã- 18" Ã- 18" = 23,328 cubic inches ... 23,328 / 231 = 100 gallons (approximately)

135 seems reasonable for a 72" length ... 80 gallons (300 litres) would seem a bit off. Could you confirm your dimensions? BTW, the tank looks nice.


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

Just measured it and your very close

180cm length
35cm width ( front to back )
45cm height


----------



## aquaBANG (May 7, 2008)

nice fishes, elegant looking tank and well built stand.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

cugergL: 72" length Ã- 14" width Ã- 18" height would indeed be 80 gallons!

It looks alot "wider" (front to back) and higher. What do I know?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I get 180cm length by 45 cm height by 35 cm width to be 284 liters = about 74.7 US gallons = about 63 imperial gallons (minus a bit for rocks, sand and not full to the brim and glass thickness) but who cares :wink: . Lovely tank and Tropheus


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone when i get better at taking photos i will put some more up


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi all just notice my 3 females are holding which is exciting times but im unsure if i should strip them or just let them do their thing will they eat their own?


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

Well one of the females spat her babies out and are swimming around counted about 6 going to leave them and see how they go im stripping my other 2 females tonight and putting them in a baby tank so hopefully get a few fry.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice looking tank!

The tank looks much longer then 6ft!


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)

Well the fry in the main tank got eaten so i stripped my other 2 females last night and got a total of 26 fry which i was rapped with wasnt expecting that many. What should i feed them at this stage was thinking of crushing up nls grow formula?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

If they have absorbed their yolk sac then I think they are well ready for NLS Grow.


----------



## cugerg (Jul 23, 2008)




----------

